# buscarv 2 consultas



## txakote (Feb 7, 2008)

1:
con buscarv traigo un dato que tiene un hipervinculo en su ubicacion original. el texto llega correctamente pero el vinculo no se actualiza correctamente ( siempre muestra el mismo )

2:
tengo una matriz de 4 columnas y quiero buscar en ella , usando los criterios de la primera y segunda ( uso hojas separadas ) para recopilar los 4 datos . en la busqueda que apunta a la primera columna no hay problema, en cambio a la que apunta a la segunda buscarv no en cuentra el dato ( lee solo la primera columna ? ) intenté cambiar la matriz haciendola empezar en la que antes era la primera columna pero me queda el primer dato excluido 

gracias


----------



## galileogali (Feb 8, 2008)

Para tu primera pregunta me gustaria algo mas de claridad....
y para tu segunda.....no podras poner un ejemplo...usa Excel Jeannie o el Html Maker de Colo


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 8, 2008)

Para #1. Es sencillo - ni BUSCARV() [vlookup()] ni ninguna otra función le va a dar eso. Si nos puede dar un ejemplito, creo que podriamos inventar una solución. Sin experimentar no sé si sería posible hacer todo en una sola columna o habrá que usar dos. 

Para #2. BUSCARV() solamente puede buscar en la primera columna y devolver de la primera hacia la derecha. Si usted necesita hacer una busqueda en la segunda columna de un rango y devolver un valor que está a la izquierda hay que usar la combiniación de INDEX(MATCH()).

Para mostrar ejemplos en MrExcel.com:
Si va a ser solo datos sin fórmulas, se puede copiar y pegar, asi de sencillo. Si quiere algo que mostrará fórmulas hay que usar uno de los programas que menciona Gali.


----------



## txakote (Feb 14, 2008)

Muchas gracias. les dejo un ejemplo de las planillas para que analicen en una cuenta de Yahoo cuyo nombre de usuario y contra seña son: "cosaspublicas" y "1234567". 
Saludos

Ojo, no recibo correo en esa dirección, la mia es txakote{arroba}hotmail.com


----------

